# What can I use a Pentium III for?



## jellyrole (Mar 10, 2010)

http://shopper.cnet.com/soho-servers/compaq-proliant-ml370-pentium/4014-3125_9-3383438.html

I have one of those laying around with 2 cpus in it and upgraded ram and hdds that a neighbor gave me a while back and was wondering if I could put it to use somehow.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 10, 2010)

you could use it to fold or crunch for team TPU


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2010)

doorstops. donate them to charity. recycle them.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 10, 2010)

Paper weight..


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 10, 2010)

what in them


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2010)

segalaw19800 said:


> what in them



judging from the links, pentium 3's... at best


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 10, 2010)

yes, p3's


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 10, 2010)

blade type or socket type


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 10, 2010)

i got a blade type as for a paper weight it still work


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 10, 2010)

blade


----------



## afw (Mar 10, 2010)

sorry if im using this thread for my own purposes  .... i have a similar question for you guys .. i have a pentium MMX processor with me  ... all pins intact and i hope it still works ... what use can put it to ... i mean... can i sell it for a good price ??? ... because its rare an all  ...


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 10, 2010)

afw said:


> sorry if im using this thread for my own purposes  .... i have a similar question for you guys .. i have a pentium MMX processor with me  ... all pins intact and i hope it still works ... *what use can put it to* ... i mean... can i sell it for a good price ??? ... because its rare an all  ...
> 
> http://www.x86-guide.com/Photos/Vente/1/Intel Pentium MMX 166 SL27H.jpg


----------



## Frick (Mar 10, 2010)

afw said:


> sorry if im using this thread for my own purposes  .... i have a similar question for you guys .. i have a pentium MMX processor with me  ... all pins intact and i hope it still works ... what use can put it to ... i mean... can i sell it for a good price ??? ... because its rare an all  ...
> 
> http://www.x86-guide.com/Photos/Vente/1/Intel Pentium MMX 166 SL27H.jpg



No.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 10, 2010)

afw said:


> sorry if im using this thread for my own purposes  .... i have a similar question for you guys .. i have a pentium MMX processor with me  ... all pins intact and i hope it still works ... what use can put it to ... i mean... can i sell it for a good price ??? ... because its rare an all  ...
> 
> http://www.x86-guide.com/Photos/Vente/1/Intel Pentium MMX 166 SL27H.jpg






I do hear that some peep's put them on a chain and hang'em round the neck


----------



## afw (Mar 10, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I do hear that some peep's put them on a chain and hang'em round the neck



lol ...


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 10, 2010)

segalaw19800 said:


> i got a blade type as for a paper weight it still work



Google what a blade is, this is not it. It's called slot 1. As for the performance of these things, it's quite a waste of energy. It will probably cause cancer instead of cure it by requiring extra power plants to be built.


----------



## r9 (Mar 10, 2010)

I would go for Crisis . For those of you who are lafing it has been done at this forum by u2konline .


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Mar 10, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> http://shopper.cnet.com/soho-servers/compaq-proliant-ml370-pentium/4014-3125_9-3383438.html
> 
> I have one of those laying around with 2 cpus in it and upgraded ram and hdds that a neighbor gave me a while back and was wondering if I could put it to use somehow.



send me the psu so i can use it to light my cupboard


----------



## niko084 (Mar 10, 2010)

You could turn it into a PFSense firewall


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 10, 2010)

niko084 said:


> You could turn it into a PFSense firewall



+1 on that idea


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 10, 2010)

This:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Hot-Plate/

Not that hard!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 10, 2010)

Throw a few PCI Sata controllers in there and create a network attached file server.


----------



## wahdangun (Mar 10, 2010)

r9 said:


> I would go for Crisis . For those of you who are lafing it has be done at this forum by u2konline .



yeah, and don't forget to purchase PCI HD 2400 pro, for maximum gameplay,


----------



## cdawall (Mar 10, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Throw a few PCI Sata controllers in there and create a network attached file server.



beat me to it this is my vote would be perfect for a NAS drive and have it fold on the side i mean why not its there and all


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 10, 2010)

A keychain


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 10, 2010)

cruncher or nix box for firewall and nas


----------



## TIGR (Mar 10, 2010)

File server + general web browsing, e-mail, etc. machine. Might as well see what it's capable of in distributed computing projects as long as it's going to be on.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 11, 2010)

Where would I be able to recycle it? I don't really have a need for NAS or a firewall, so I'd just rather get it out of here. This things huge and weighs 90lbs btw!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Where would I be able to recycle it? I don't really have a need for NAS or a firewall, so I'd just rather get it out of here. This things huge and weighs 90lbs btw!



Ship it to me!


----------



## TIGR (Mar 11, 2010)

Several miles from me there is a dump that recycles old electronics, for a charge, but once a year they let people bring in all their electronics to recycle free. You could look around for a facility like that, but you would probably be best off parting out a few things like memory, CPU, etc. which someone around here would surely be willing to pay at least shipping for.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 11, 2010)

im sure you could get a sale for teh mobo cpu and rams


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 11, 2010)

I really like to put in use old things. I heard that the old nintendo was sold for a fortune in the yahoo site


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd keep the PSU for testing out fans, lights, etc. (that is, it has some molex connectors) and take the baseball bat to the rest.


----------



## francis511 (Mar 11, 2010)

Download box ?


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2010)

Why does it weigh 90 pounds? 

pentium 3, meh... no idea. I would part the thing out and try to sell it. Don't expect much, though...


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 11, 2010)

printserver, firewall, nas, proxy, etc

I use them for all kinds of applainces for small networks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 11, 2010)

I gave my old PIII coppermine to my father in law for facebook and he loves it!


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 11, 2010)

Use it as a file server if you have a use for it.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe you could throw it at someone, steal their laptop while unconscious.


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 11, 2010)

Crunching, light server duty, surfing and flash gaming box for a kid, solitaire box for grandma...

If you put Linux on it hell it could host a web site.


----------



## TIGR (Mar 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I'd keep the PSU for testing out fans, lights, etc. (that is, it has some molex connectors) and take the baseball bat to the rest.



Definitely like this idea. Make sure you take video of the baseball-bat-inflicted destruction, Office Space style.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 11, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Several miles from me there is a dump that recycles old electronics, for a charge, but once a year they let people bring in all their electronics to recycle free. You could look around for a facility like that, but you would probably be best off parting out a few things like memory, CPU, etc. which someone around here would surely be willing to pay at least shipping for.




Cheaky fucks, they sell everything they get you know? (electronics are filled with precious metals, they sell stuff over to china to be used to make more electronics)

Anywhom do what I did with a dual socket pentium 3 system I once found, explode it!

I didn't have any explosives at the time so just threw it really high in the air 

Still got the CPUS sat in my wash bag type thing ( its filled with tools now instead of flanels and razors  )


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 11, 2010)

You could send it to me. I could use it to sight my new rifle in.


----------



## Champ (Mar 11, 2010)

TIGR said:


> File server + general web browsing, e-mail, etc. machine. Might as well see what it's capable of in distributed computing projects as long as it's going to be on.



I've actually seen a PC with a P3 run XP pretty well.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

Champ said:


> I've actually seen a PC with a P3 run XP pretty well.



funny that, XP was designed around that era...


The minimum hardware requirements for Windows XP Home Edition are:

    * Pentium 233-megahertz (MHz) processor or faster (300 MHz is recommended)
    * At least 64 megabytes (MB) of RAM (128 MB is recommended)
    * At least 1.5 gigabytes (GB) of available space on the hard disk
    * CD-ROM or DVD-ROM drive
    * Keyboard and a Microsoft Mouse or some other compatible pointing device
    * Video adapter and monitor with Super VGA (800 x 600)or higher resolution
    * Sound card
    * Speakers or headphones



and people wonder why we tell them XP is dead, and to GTFO of it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> You could send it to me. I could use it to sight my new rifle in.



YOU STOLE MY IDEA!!!

I was going to take a video of me just firing away with my SKS over and over (using Chinese incendiary rounds, naturally), then post it here for reactionary purposes.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 11, 2010)

civilians can get that?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> civilians can get that?



civilians can get anything. it all depends on the legalities in your area.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 11, 2010)

i need to move


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2010)

In America, we still have gun rights (for now). As far as my knowledge goes, if it's not a fully-auto weapon, you're fine. You can still leagally own a fully-auto weapon, but the parts have to be made before the ban date, and there's tax stamps and paperwork involved.

The SKS looks like a bolt-action rifle from a quick look at google images, which is completely legal.


----------



## Goodman (Mar 11, 2010)

Retro Gaming PC...?
Try to get an old 3D card like an Voodoo 3Dfx & install Win98se & have fun playing old games 

I still have a couple of old PC's (P1, PII , PIII) with some old 3D cards , SB cards , HDD , etc...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 11, 2010)

its a assault weapon, precursor to AK47


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 11, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> A keychain



intel sell them on keychain


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 11, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Google what a blade is, this is not it. It's called slot 1. As for the performance of these things, it's quite a waste of energy. It will probably cause cancer instead of cure it by requiring extra power plants to be built.



slot 1    ok thx


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 11, 2010)

Still a cool Paper weight


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> its a *assault weapon*, precursor to AK47



Are you sure? The definition of "assult weapon" is currently a handheld, selective fire weapon. As such, the SKS is not an assault weapon, as it does not feature full-auto (unless modified).

An AK-47 can be an assult weapon, but it doesn't have to be. Assault weapons are banned, but I could go to any gun store and buy an AK-47, provided they had one, because it's not an assault weapon unless it features full-auto.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

the SKS is from an era before automatic weapons were portable. Its prior to the 'assault rifle' era, thus, its an 'assault weapon' - its relatively rapid rate of fire, decent accuracy and portability allowed it to be used in short to mid range combat relatively well. Think MG that requires a tripod/mount or a large heavy sniper rifle with scope, and you're seeing the mid-range the SKS fell into.



Shit, who said playing video games isnt educational?


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 11, 2010)

hat said:


> Are you sure? The definition of "assult weapon" is currently a handheld, selective fire weapon. As such, the SKS is not an assault weapon, as it does not feature full-auto (unless modified).
> 
> An AK-47 can be an assult weapon, but it doesn't have to be. Assault weapons are banned, but I could go to any gun store and buy an AK-47, provided they had one, because it's not an assault weapon unless it features full-auto.


  they sell that ware i live


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Shit, who said playing video games isnt educational?



 True say true say, I learnt a lot of names of weapons from Diablo 2 for example the second tier sabre " shamshir" is Farsi ( Iranian) for Sword


----------



## suraswami (Mar 11, 2010)

Windows Home Server


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the SKS is from an era before automatic weapons were portable. Its prior to the 'assault rifle' era, thus, its an 'assault weapon' - its relatively rapid rate of fire, decent accuracy and portability allowed it to be used in short to mid range combat relatively well. Think MG that requires a tripod/mount or a large heavy sniper rifle with scope, and you're seeing the mid-range the SKS fell into.
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, who said playing video games isnt educational?



It's not an assault weapon unless it has select fire, at least here in America.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 11, 2010)

Certain miniguns are legal for civilians in the states due to these loop holes .

Only a few exist but still, pretty mad eh?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

hat said:


> It's not an assault weapon unless it has select fire, at least here in America.



old skool classification, prior to the current criteria. its an old rifle


----------



## Melvis (Mar 11, 2010)

u2konline will take it off your hands


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 11, 2010)

sorry to ask without the main topic, but is the 8088 processor really rare and how much could it sell for?


----------



## arroyo (Mar 11, 2010)

Buy cheap mobo with S370 and get the max OC of that P III. I've had a lot of fun trying to get 1,2GHz from P III 750 MHz under water. I have also one tualatin 1266 MHz which could do 1800 MHz under TRUE 120. That was damn good fun!


----------



## douglatins (Mar 11, 2010)

Use it a a keychain or geek bling


----------



## TIGR (Mar 11, 2010)

I am dying to jump into the weapons discussion here but holding back to stay on topic. 

Have you decided what you're going to do with the computer?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 11, 2010)

hat said:


> Are you sure? The definition of "assult weapon" is currently a handheld, selective fire weapon. As such, the SKS is not an assault weapon, as it does not feature full-auto (unless modified).
> 
> An AK-47 can be an assult weapon, but it doesn't have to be. Assault weapons are banned, but I could go to any gun store and buy an AK-47, provided they had one, because it's not an assault weapon unless it features full-auto.



An assault weapon is non-technical term referring to any of a broad category of firearms including certain semiautomatic rifles  with a specific cosmetic features, some pistols, and some shotguns. Assault weapons are often similar in appearance to military firearms, but are capable of firing only once each time the trigger is pulled.


I own a AK47


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> civilians can get that?



Yes.  By accident got it at a gun show.  640rds of it in a spam can!  



hat said:


> The SKS looks like a bolt-action rifle from a quick look at google images, which is completely legal.



Hurr no.  



[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> its a assault weapon, precursor to AK47



If by precursor you mean the AK pattern rifles replaced it, then yes.  AK has similarities (rear sight, spike bayonet, same round) but almost no design hints are taken from the SKS to the AK.  



hat said:


> Are you sure? The definition of "assult weapon" is currently a handheld, selective fire weapon. As such, the SKS is not an assault weapon, as it does not feature full-auto (unless modified).



SKS is a semi automatic rifle, it is not defined as an assault weapon...  However, I had one instance where it slam fired, meaning I pulled the trigger once and it dumped all rounds.  It was bad.  My face was like  .



Mussels said:


> the SKS is from an era before automatic weapons were portable. Its prior to the 'assault rifle' era, thus, its an 'assault weapon' - its relatively rapid rate of fire, decent accuracy and portability allowed it to be used in short to mid range combat relatively well. Think MG that requires a tripod/mount or a large heavy sniper rifle with scope, and you're seeing the mid-range the SKS fell into.
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, who said playing video games isnt educational?



The most correct of them all Mussels!  SKS is more accurate than any AK pattern rifle, however is limited by a 10 round internal magazine.  A little dated, but I love mine to death!

Pic related, my SKS:


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> An assault weapon is non-technical term referring to any of a broad category of firearms including certain semiautomatic rifles  with a specific cosmetic features, some pistols, and some shotguns. Assault weapons are often similar in appearance to military firearms, but are capable of firing only once each time the trigger is pulled.
> 
> 
> I own a AK47
> ...



Looks like a WASR 10/63 to me!  No AK-47!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 11, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Looks like a WASR 10/63 to me!  No AK-47!



Yes its a WASR-10. a AK47 variant.

This is were i ordered my rifle

http://www.classicarms.us/


----------



## Champ (Mar 11, 2010)

those guns are making my mouth water, but you guys can have those.  I want an old skool level action .44 rifle.  Clint Eastwood style...and hopefully with his accuracy.  Those thing are ridiculously high thou.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

alright we need to stop on the guns now  way off topic - go start a thread/clubhouse over at GN


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey guys, thought I'd let you know that I gave it to Goodwill.


----------



## hat (Mar 18, 2010)

Champ said:


> those guns are making my mouth water, but you guys can have those.  I want an old skool level action .44 rifle.  Clint Eastwood style...and hopefully with his accuracy.  Those thing are ridiculously high thou.
> 
> http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Images/photo_1894.jpg



That looks just like my Marlin 1894CS .357 mag...

it IS an 1894! just now noticed the url of the image... hah



Mussels said:


> alright we need to stop on the guns now  way off topic - go start a thread/clubhouse over at GN



that's a great idea... if someone starts a club thread, I'll certianly pop in from time to time


----------

